# Second life custom avatars



## slothpuck (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello all 

Does anyone know of anyone who makes second life anthro furry second life avatars at all? I only ask because I'm trying to find someone who makes SL avatars, as I have .... well .... an unusual (i.e. not something like a fox for example) anthro furry avatar I'd like to get made. Can anyone help at all?

Thanks

SP


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2009)

*laughs*...expect to pay 200+USDs for custom avs then. Ya either have money to get one done or learn it yaself


----------



## Zero_Point (Apr 30, 2009)

Yup. But if you're really interested, the creators of the Crux are auctioning off a custom avatar. Starting bid is *only* $300.


----------



## Nicodareus (May 21, 2009)

Sounds better than I expected on a price. I'm just curious where you find anyone who makes them, myself.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 21, 2009)

My custom av is awesome enough to get the copybotters to reveal themselves , do stupid shit, and then fail and get their inventory deleted.

( Points at her FA profile for screenshots of said avs )

Also....Cruxcorp selling a custom av for 300L?!

You best be joking... they should know that furries tend to pay epic lewts for shit like that :\


----------



## navyfox (May 23, 2009)

I will help you when you ever log in next time I am still new to SL but I know were I got mine so I will try to help you if I can.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 23, 2009)

Seratuhl said:


> Also....Cruxcorp selling a custom av for 300L?!
> 
> You best be joking... they should know that furries tend to pay epic lewts for shit like that :\



300USD, not 300L.


But yeah, it's better to put the effort in and try to learn to do an av yourself, because dropping that much cash will surely be a kick in the pants down the line :/


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

I am learning.. I do them for cheap.. but I have not learned HUDS or custom textures yet so you probably want to look for better quality


----------

